# Have You Ever Thought About Giving Up?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I basically missed all last season because of being operated on. We still got plenty of Deer meat which we enjoy.

I have Deer hunted many years and have killed many Deer. And really enjoyed it. I could set in a Blizzard for hours, Camp for months at a time, I mean really Camp in a Tent sleeping on the ground.

This year I have invested Hundreds of $$$$ just for Deer Season, including a New Rifle. Like I told my wife I feel obligated to continue to hunt.

Spent this last weekend at my Sons Farm, stayed in an Old Chicken House we fixed up, it is really nice considering what I've had in the past. Yesterday I was hurting, went to Bed had to get up in middle of the night, had Leg Cramp in my Bad Leg, all the way up in my Hip. It was still hurting very Bad this morning. I pilled up once I got home. I'm afraid this is going to be a continuing thing, making Deer and Turkey hunting just not fun anymore.

I still enjoy setting on the river bank fishing and Squirrel hunting.

My wife is telling me that if its not fun do what I enjoy.

Thoughts??

big rockpile


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

BTDT with the leg cramp thing. NOT FUN! Couple suggestions and questions. Did you drink enough water? Did your legs get cold? Did you sleep in the chicken house? If yes, was your bed comfortable and warm? Even though the temp isn't really all that cold, I find that if my legs get chilled they cramp and hurt up to my bad hip and across my back. Keep my legs warm and no pain, well, not above the normal level. I can sleep in a cot okay but have to have something warm underneath me. Wool blanket even in the summer.

If you can find out what made your leg hurt, you can most likely prevent it from happening again. That would make hunting camp fun again.


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

Nov. 24th will be 2 years since my best friend was killed. I had lost the desire to hunt. But it was still away to put meat in the freezer. So I continued hunting the rest of the season. But there wasn't a minute that went by that I wasn't thinking about my friend and our family ( he was married to my cousin ) and ( I didn't know while it was going on ) what he'd put them through. Even though it made it hard to mourn him I still missed my friend for the way he was acting to them was not the guy I knew.

Now that it's been some time I still enjoy hunting and some times with his son. I love that boy ( now 18 ) like he was my own. There is just nothing like sitting out in the woods as the sun is coming up with the birds chirping and all the critters either just starting to stir or just going to bed down. For some reason it's at this time above all others that I don't know it just seems spiritual. If that makes any sense.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> BTDT with the leg cramp thing. NOT FUN! Couple suggestions and questions. Did you drink enough water? Did your legs get cold? Did you sleep in the chicken house? If yes, was your bed comfortable and warm? Even though the temp isn't really all that cold, I find that if my legs get chilled they cramp and hurt up to my bad hip and across my back. Keep my legs warm and no pain, well, not above the normal level. I can sleep in a cot okay but have to have something warm underneath me. Wool blanket even in the summer.
> 
> If you can find out what made your leg hurt, you can most likely prevent it from happening again. That would make hunting camp fun again.


 I have very Bad Circulation in this Leg, they wanted to amputate it 25 years ago. Use to cramp a lot, then nothing for years, now this year started again, Doctor gave me some medication for it.




MOSSYNUT said:


> Nov. 24th will be 2 years since my best friend was killed. I had lost the desire to hunt. But it was still away to put meat in the freezer. So I continued hunting the rest of the season. But there wasn't a minute that went by that I wasn't thinking about my friend and our family ( he was married to my cousin ) and ( I didn't know while it was going on ) what he'd put them through. Even though it made it hard to mourn him I still missed my friend for the way he was acting to them was not the guy I knew.
> 
> Now that it's been some time I still enjoy hunting and some times with his son. I love that boy ( now 18 ) like he was my own. There is just nothing like sitting out in the woods as the sun is coming up with the birds chirping and all the critters either just starting to stir or just going to bed down. For some reason it's at this time above all others that I don't know it just seems spiritual. If that makes any sense.


 I can get all the Deer Meat we want for nothing.

big rockpile


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Have you tried a compression stocking on it? My mom has to wear them on her legs because of leg cramps.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Phil V. said:


> Have you tried a compression stocking on it? My mom has to wear them on her legs because of leg cramps.


 
Yes I have but don't help.

big rockpile


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Gonna happen to us all someday Rock. I believe Mae West were the one said 'Gettin old ain't for sissys'.

If you can get all the deer meat you need then you aren't obliged to cause yourself pain getting it. Do what is fun and what you enjoy while you can. 

Maybe hunt later in the day and get a good sleep in your regular warm bed. Lot to be said for hot coffee and breakfast before you drive out to that farm.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Farmer Willy said:


> Gonna happen to us all someday Rock. I believe Mae West were the one said 'Gettin old ain't for sissys'.
> 
> If you can get all the deer meat you need then you aren't obliged to cause yourself pain getting it. Do what is fun and what you enjoy while you can.
> 
> Maybe hunt later in the day and get a good sleep in your regular warm bed. Lot to be said for hot coffee and breakfast before you drive out to that farm.


 Mae West dang I remember her well mirror on the ceiling and all a woman ahead of her times. :buds:

First off I can no longer have Coffee. Next it is too far to drive and not stay a few days, we don't have that kind of Gas money.

big rockpile


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

i do enjoy sitting and watching them, but at some point i just lost interest in killing in general. i will go and get what i want to eat and some in the freezer, but not stocking the freezer. IDK, maybe getting older has changed me. like i used too keep most of the fish i caught, now i keep a few and then fish for the enjoyment of being outdoors.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

About 1993 as we were dragging my hunting buddy's deer to the closest trail he said; You know one day we will have to stop deer hunting. 
I stopped and looked at him and said *YA THE DAY I DIE. *Just be hunting closer to the trails I can get the ATV and trailer to.
To me deer hunting isn't just for the meat, if it were for the meat you could buy meat a lot cheaper when you figure in the gun ammo time fuel and all that. I use to carry two books in a pocket to read as I sat in a likely looking spot to ambush a deer going to a food source or to a bedding area. Today I carry a Kindle with a bunch of books on it. 
I also get cramps some times very bad. I have to make sure and do salt enough thru the day to prevent them. I also keep dill pickle juice in the fridge so when I get them I can quickly get rid of them. I also have to do the foot turning at the ankle exercise to help circulation which is poor being a diabetic.
My dad went deer hunting at 88 in Nov. He died before the next season opened. I bet you could count on the fingers of one hand the deer he harvested after he turned 70 but he wanted to be in the woods every year never the less.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> About 1993 as we were dragging my hunting buddy's deer to the closest trail he said; You know one day we will have to stop deer hunting.
> I stopped and looked at him and said *YA THE DAY I DIE. *Just be hunting closer to the trails I can get the ATV and trailer to.
> To me deer hunting isn't just for the meat, if it were for the meat you could buy meat a lot cheaper when you figure in the gun ammo time fuel and all that. I use to carry two books in a pocket to read as I sat in a likely looking spot to ambush a deer going to a food source or to a bedding area. Today I carry a Kindle with a bunch of books on it.
> I also get cramps some times very bad. I have to make sure and do salt enough thru the day to prevent them. I also keep dill pickle juice in the fridge so when I get them I can quickly get rid of them. I also have to do the foot turning at the ankle exercise to help circulation which is poor being a diabetic.
> ...


 Ok with us. The deal was I get rid of Goats, Calves and Hogs, go with what we get out of the woods and streams so yes it is about the meat. 

We do get Road Kill which should supply us with enough. 

Bullets cost very little Molding our own, I do buy Shot and Bolts for the Crossbow. My wife complains about the cost of Bolts and Brodhead's which cost $15 apiece. If I do well I should get at least 3 Deer with each Bolt. 

Fishing I can supply plenty for us from the bank but I have two Good Boats, right time of year we can get hundreds of pounds a fish a day. Don't need that many. Have talked with my wife about selling Boats and she won't hear of it but I do have to agree with her I ever sell anything it always cost that much more if I decide to buy it back.

We have talked about just shooting Deer from my Pickup which I can do at the Farm. Thought about driving most the way to the Blinds, stashing the Pickup and walking on to the Blind. My Grandsons can help, plus don't do long hunts.

Yes price of Gas this is the reason some hunts last for days, so as to not be wasting time driving and more time hunting. Plus do Combo Hunts, Deer, Hogs, Squirrels, Rabbits and Fish.

Even if I don't hunt Deer and Hogs it is no problem to supply plenty of meat. Oh I should mention we do raise Rabbits and Chickens, which if that was all we wanted I could supply it no problem.

big rockpile


----------



## CJofWolfcreek (Jan 25, 2013)

Your wife is wise. Do what you enjoy doing.

I broke my back 4 years ago this past August. Figured I was done hunting. Could no longer draw back my bow. 3 months after the accident, I was dragging my deer a half mile back to my buddy's truck. Pain is always there, cold makes it worse and driving on a bumpy road for miles will bring tears to my eyes. 

But the closeness to nature, the sense of accomplishment help me get past that ever present pain. Killing the animal is the easy part, physically, field dressing and hauling out is the more demanding. When I can no longer do that I'll be done hunting.

Listen to your wife. If you enjoy the hunt, make it work. If the joy is gone find something else.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Leg cramps run in my family , my 86 year old grandmother probably gets them the worst but I can remember hunting with my dad we spent the night in a hotel he had walked so much and been putting up tree stands using muscles he didn't use a lot , her walked miles every day but tree stand set up muscles were ones he didn't use all the time , ant way he woke with such bad leg cramps in the middle of the night that he was sort of yelling in pain , I was sleeping on the floor as we could only get a 1 bed room , I thought it was a drunk guy in the hall way moaning and turned over and fell back asleep as only 15 year old boys can do I could sleep any were including the bed of a moving truck down a logging road.


any way thing that help 2 bananas every day , plenty of water , this means get a quart bottle or 3 and drink 3-4 quarts of water every day. this can become inconvenient when you have to pee all the time but whats worse. 
Grandma says her tonic water helps , she drinks 1/2 a bottle a day 

tonic water has quinine http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinine it was originally put in tonic water to help with malaria but it also helps with night cramps 

next is use those muscles that your going to use hunting every day a daily walk , hike , hill climb , the better shape you get in the less you hurt when you go hunting 

especially over 60 loss of muscle strength can be hard to get back and very quick to loose , the stronger you get them and the more you keep moving the longer and stronger you live

and it probably wouldn't hurt to loose a few pounds , if your carrying them


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Leg cramps run in my family , my 86 year old grandmother probably gets them the worst but I can remember hunting with my dad we spent the night in a hotel he had walked so much and been putting up tree stands using muscles he didn't use a lot , her walked miles every day but tree stand set up muscles were ones he didn't use all the time , ant way he woke with such bad leg cramps in the middle of the night that he was sort of yelling in pain , I was sleeping on the floor as we could only get a 1 bed room , I thought it was a drunk guy in the hall way moaning and turned over and fell back asleep as only 15 year old boys can do I could sleep any were including the bed of a moving truck down a logging road.
> 
> 
> any way thing that help 2 bananas every day , plenty of water , this means get a quart bottle or 3 and drink 3-4 quarts of water every day. this can become inconvenient when you have to pee all the time but whats worse.
> ...


 
Ok this is one thing I just got to where I was allowed to do more from my operation, August 15, did gain 20 pounds, now 258.

Bananas put fat on me and Quinine makes my Leg Cramps worse, to the point they took me off it about 20 years ago.

Don't know if this makes sense after being operated on it is easier for me to gain weight eating less. And yes I do watch what I eat. I have lost 100 pounds.

Always have Big Glass of Water. It is about all I can drink. But seems my Pain Meds do dehydrate me.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

pain meds definitely can dehydrate

well keep on keeping on , do what you can every day and stay in the best shape you can 

as long as you keep enjoying the outdoors keep on doing it any way you can , before my great grandpa passed his last few years of deer hunting they would plant him in a lawn chair in the back corner of the yard actually not a bad spot , all bundled up that was about all he could do and not for all that long but he enjoyed the heck out of those few hours and that is what it is all about .


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Thinking about a Folding Chair to set in.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Thinking about a Folding Chair to set in.
> 
> big rockpile



I started bringing folding chairs , the camp type , or I have one of the stool type with a back 

camp chair http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-200000...+folding+chair

folder with back http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-200000...+folding+chair

I bring a bunch I can stay out hunting a lot longer if the older guys in my party can sit my great aunt will come walk one drive she is 81 this year 

my great uncle is having knee surgery this year , I expect he will drive the truck up to withing 25 feet of where he will sit and sit . I have seen him sit 5 feet in front of his truck , he sees a lot of deer this way he sits so still he will have deer 15-20 feet he will say no they were to small let them grow up come to think about it i think other than the shot he shot he put in a cousins deer when the cousin had hit it but it was still going and headed fro the swamp , I don't know that he has taken a shot in 6-7 years 

Bob shot one at age 80 about 3 years ago 

get an old sling or make one out of strap material so you can put a few raps around the top and bottom of the chair and sling it over a shoulder a sling on the gun also helps


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Nowadays, it seems like I'm not as mad at the deer as I used to be. 

And since I weigh around 350, I don't climb like I used to. What deer hunting I do, I tend to do from ground blinds.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm still mad at the deer cause they eat everything on my property - half of the work I do around the place is trying to keep them from eating my garden, fruit and bushes - so when hunting season comes around I try and get even with them - I go archery hunting with a cross-bow and then later with a rifle - usually get a couple each year - but the one thing that has me worried now is the CWD that is being found in deer here in Pa. - I use a ladder stand to hunt from - hunt on the few acres I have -


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Thank God. I thought I was the only one to carry a folding chair into the woods. It makes for a much more comfortable day.

Sometimes I wonder why I do it, or at least till Im out there. I've got a great nephew whose dad passed away a couple of years ago. Have been out teaching him a lot and that makes it all worthwhile. We do it because it is who we are. If I have to drop over dead I couldn't think of a better place.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JoePa said:


> I'm still mad at the deer cause they eat everything on my property - half of the work I do around the place is trying to keep them from eating my garden, fruit and bushes - so when hunting season comes around I try and get even with them - I go archery hunting with a cross-bow and then later with a rifle - usually get a couple each year - but the one thing that has me worried now is the CWD that is being found in deer here in Pa. - I use a ladder stand to hunt from - hunt on the few acres I have -


if it looks health when it walks in and not in poor health to skinny , it will be fine follow the cwd bone out procedure and enjoy the meat 

if it looks ill shoot it and call the warden ask if they will test it


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

This is what i do since my accident.I have set up a ground blind on the very back of the woods. I have a easy walking trail cut and planted all the way to the back yard with a couple of different wildlife mixes. I also have stopping places spaced out along that trail that i can stop and sit on a log or chair i have halfway .You may want to look at a tens this is the one i have it will lite you up it is the strongest i have foundhttp://www.amazon.com/Tens-Handheld-Electronic-Pulse-Massager/dp/B007TOJ948/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1412191949&sr=8-2&keywords=tins+massager. You can get larger pads for it from amazon too. I now always make sure to have hot hands and a thermal care with me now .Make sure you get a ground blind big enough you can stand up straight and stretch out.I also have made a penny stove to that i keep in the blind or in my fanny pack.I also hurt worse when i get cold .Don't give up and just consider it your exercise or physical therapy made fun. I can ride my craftsman mower all the way to the back if i shoot something and my friends and neighbors like sausage and smoked meat so we all win if i need help getting it. I have also used a moving dolly and bungee cords years ago with some success. :buds:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my dad had some back surgeries , still is only really supposed to lift 35 pounds and not repetitively , he shot one with a bow about the time I was 17 , he called up my boss at the time told him what was going on that he had the deer but it was a 1/2 mile in and all up hill , boss came out and got me told me to go get the deer with my truck , this was when cell phones were very new and 17 year old kids didn't have them he met me by the road , almost a mile walk in to the deer gutted it out , and I started dragging as I got about half way , there was a field , I hadn't drive back there as my truck was 2wd but dad had walked back out to the road and gotten his jeep , he was afraid to stop it was that wet , but i had a loop tied in the rope I was dragging with , so that when he pulled up and slowed down with the jeep all i had to do was toss the loop over the hitch that was one muddy deer , but we took it home in my truck and hosed it off good 
the boss was a friend of my dads I worked his farm part time 

these days being 17 year old kids with cell phones and quads all you should need is a text message and gps location and they should come drag your deer out


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> my dad had some back surgeries , still is only really supposed to lift 35 pounds and not repetitively , he shot one with a bow about the time I was 17 , he called up my boss at the time told him what was going on that he had the deer but it was a 1/2 mile in and all up hill , boss came out and got me told me to go get the deer with my truck , this was when cell phones were very new and 17 year old kids didn't have them he met me by the road , almost a mile walk in to the deer gutted it out , and I started dragging as I got about half way , there was a field , I hadn't drive back there as my truck was 2wd but dad had walked back out to the road and gotten his jeep , he was afraid to stop it was that wet , but i had a loop tied in the rope I was dragging with , so that when he pulled up and slowed down with the jeep all i had to do was toss the loop over the hitch that was one muddy deer , but we took it home in my truck and hosed it off good
> the boss was a friend of my dads I worked his farm part time
> 
> these days being 17 year old kids with cell phones and quads all you should need is a text message and gps location and they should come drag your deer out


 One time I had a Buck in bottom of a holler. Couple Mennonite Boys had one on up from me.

This was back when you had to take them into Town have them Checked. I asked the Mennonite Boys if they would unhook their Horse and pull my Deer out? I would take them into town to check their Deer. They said no  

Their Uncle was telling me about the Deer they killed. I told him I seen it and what they did to me. He said it wasn't right, he was sorry and it would never happen again, he said the Boys had to pay someone to haul them to town.

big rockpile


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

yep mennonite will take advantage of your land . That what they do here.:hammer:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a freind got some little ponies and the very first thing I was thinking was if I put a pack saddle on one of them how many **** could they haul for me , or deer just make big loop with tow strap put it across their front then up to the sides of the pack saddle then hitch up a tow rope and let them drag the deer out , those little ponies were small enough you could build a ramp and they could be hauled in a standard pickup with some sides built


----------

